# Fertilizers etc. needed for my low tech tank?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

All plants need nutrients to grow, even slowly. Eco Complete isn't a fertile substrate, so I believe you will need to use root tabs or fertilize the water, or both. The slow growth means you won't need a lot of fertilizing though, perhaps once a week or even less.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jeff B said:


> Plants
> Anubias barteri
> Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
> Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya' and wendtii 'Green' or 'Tropica'
> ...


Anubias barteri, Microsorun pteropus, Phoenix Moss do well in city water because of the sulfates added to it in some cities. Cryptocorynes will need root tabs (API). Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' needs iron and a carbon additive. Phoenix Moss is sensitive to Excel.

FlorinAxis  is a carbon additive that will not harm the moss.FlorinFe good for the ludwiga. Cheapest at LNT.com and no shipment charge.

If you don't get a red plant root tabs would be enough. Trallen did this.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Am I correct in assuming that the trace amount of copper in some of these ferts is so low that it will not harm invertebrates like nerite snails or cherry shrimp?

Good to know about Excel and Phoenix moss.

How much and how often would I need to add root tabs or ferts like FlorinAxis or FlorinFe?


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jeff B said:


> 1. Am I correct in assuming that the trace amount of copper in some of these ferts is so low that it will not harm invertebrates.
> 
> 2 a How much and how often would I need to add root tabs and
> 2b ferts like FlorinAxis or
> 2c FlorinFe?


1.No copper in either of them. 

2a Think API tabs last a year. It is for the crypt. Trallen added those 1x
2b FlorinAxis 5ml daily
2b FlorinFe 2x a week 10ml 

If you add reptile coconut bark under the eco-complete you may be able to do without the FlorinAxis. For the main plant that needs it is the Ludwigia repens 'Rubin'. Reptile coconut equals mulm and according to Tom Barr mulm adds Co2 to the substrate.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

So would any red plant need iron and any stem plant need carbon?

Rotala ssp. 'Colourata' was another option. but falls into those categories as well.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jeff B said:


> So would any red plant need iron and any stem plant need carbon?


That is too broad of a question. All I am certain of is that the Hygrophilia genus, except pink 1, are easy stem plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

All plants need carbon and iron.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> All plants need carbon and iron.


Yes, I agree. But some only need a minimum amount thus the water and substrate will provide it.

You need to decide if this is going to be a low tech, low maintenance or high tech, high maintenance tank. That is how much time and money are you going to invest in it. 

My 29 gallon tank is low tech but I have spent more than I expected on it and am not finished fixing it. Then there is the breakdown of bulb and filter that will occur.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Hilde said:


> 1.No copper in either of them.


I guess they say 0.001% to show there is almost nothing.



lauraleellbp said:


> All plants need carbon and iron.


You are right. I do know that, but am unsure how much is needed for what types and how much would needed to be added depending on plant types.



Hilde said:


> You need to decide if this is going to be a low tech, low maintenance or high tech, high maintenance tank. That is how much time and money are you going to invest in it.


I want low tech, low maintenance. I thought a red plant would look nice but if I have to spend too much time and money on it then I am fine going without it. I can have plenty of colour from some fish instead.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Jeff B said:


> I thought a red plant would look nice but if I have to spend too much time and money on it then I am fine going without it. I can have plenty of colour from some fish instead.


How about a lily which give off pink to copper leaves. Can the bulbs at Wall-mart. Then there is ludwiga repens, which has some red under the leaves. Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' which sometimes has pink leaves may work. 

The ludwiga I got growing in 29G with T8 bulbs by putting organic charcoal under it. Got it at ACE hardware store. Great source of natural iron.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Hilde said:


> How about a lily which give off pink to copper leaves. Can the bulbs at Wall-mart. Then there is ludwiga repens, which has some red under the leaves. Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' which sometimes has pink leaves may work. .


I was considering Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' for awhile after looking at lauraleellbp's 90 gal. It might grow a bit too fast for my taste though. How often would it need trimming back to stay under control?
I'm not sure that a Lily would fit in the layout I'm planning but I'll give it some thought.



Hilde said:


> The ludwiga I got growing in 29G with T8 bulbs by putting organic charcoal under it. Got it at ACE hardware store. Great source of natural iron.


I am planning on putting the red plant in only one location so putting something under that spot might work. What section is that charcoal in, gardening?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Alternanthera Reineckii is a very red plant, which doesn't need lots of light, and it is red in almost any situation. However, it can be difficult to get to do well without algae attacking it.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Alternanthera Reineckii is a very red plant, which doesn't need lots of light, and it is red in almost any situation. However, it can be difficult to get to do well without algae attacking it.


I will look into that as well. One advantage of being new to planted tanks is that I don't yet have a list of "must have plants. To start I mostly want what will work until I get the hang of things. 

I can already see how getting into planted tanks can contribute even more to multiple tank syndrome by adding even more varieties of tanks to want to try out than fish alone do. For now I will try to be content with one actual tank and keep the other ones in my imagination.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Jeff B said:


> *...the low tech 65 gal tank I am setting up? *
> 
> Lighting is Two Hagen Glo *T5 High Output* 36" Light Fixtures one with a Lifeglo II and one with a Powerglo 39 Watt T5 High Output Bulb, suspended about 10 inches above the top of the tank. Height is adjustable.


Controlling your lighting levels will be critical as too much will cause algae issues. T5HO puts out a lot of light, especially if you have good reflectors in the fixture. Your slow growing plants don't need a lot of light. Ferts are good in modest amounts. My old low tech mostly crypt tank ran on low light, liquid micro+K nutrient ferts once a week, substrate ferts under the gravel, fish+fish food supplied the N+P macro ferts mostly and occasional water changes every couple of months when it started turning yellowish from organics build up.


----------



## Jeff B (Oct 16, 2010)

I bought the lights before learning that to much light could be a problem. I thought I would buy good ones because they would be better but it turns out it will likely be overkill. I will have adjustable mounting heights so I can hang them 10" or more above the water. That way they will be out of the way when I am working in the tank. Hopefully I will be able to make them work. I bought them awhile ago so it is too late to return them and I would not want to pay the restocking fees anyway.

Would some floating plants also help shade if there is too much lighting and help reduce algae as well by soaking up nutrients?


----------

